# MBTB 6 Official Thread!



## george_da_trog (Jul 1, 2003)

*MBTB 6 Pictures Thread*

This is quite disturbing, the whole low rise bike short and thong trend needs to go away.










george


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

*Sweeeeet!*

Cleavage!

Thanks, George, I owe you one. 

fp


----------



## bikerchic (Jan 17, 2004)

*tighty whities!*

he,hee 
crack kills!


----------



## george_da_trog (Jul 1, 2003)

This Boggs map really sucks






















































george


----------



## Melt (May 24, 2004)

heres my pics guys, it was tight meeting everyone and im definitley looking forward to the next get together.

cruising out there i got stuck behind this bus









so later i made up for lost time









hey look its one of them ultra rare "accord sirs" (if youre a honda guy you will understand the nature of this picture)









everyone in the parking lot









then i think i took these pics right before we hit lawndale



























then when we got off uppersteves / ridge to marsh i bailed due to bottom bracket troubles, heres the good ol rice rocket with the bike on the roof









and heres how i felt about my bottom bracket / raceface at the time









me in the car









i hope nobody got tickets on channel









these guys checked out my bb, i thought i needed a new one, turns out the 2 cups were loose, so they tightened, relubed everything, put it all back together. $20 later and im out the door. Defintiley one of the better bike shops in the north bay.









End of day 1


----------



## madhatter07 (Apr 15, 2004)

yeah for hondas! im driving a 94 civic with a 95 acura integra engine (b18B1) with an 8Lb flywheel and exedy clutch and the trans is from a 2000 civic Si, its fast as hell but it sucks to rev at 4600 rpm at 70 MPH, i might have to get me one of those SiR stickers too hehe, you know cause its the cool thing to do


----------



## Melt (May 24, 2004)

Day 2:

This is what time i left the house

cruisin up silverado trail closer to the speed limit than normal, lots of chp out due to the proximity to lake berryessa and the memorial day drunkeness. Radar dectector saved me though. Nice drive

sliverado trail @ 29 in calistoga

w00t .. out of napa county

yes my lowered rice rocket made it up the boggs road to the campground









by sheer luck

w00t ... pimpin on 16 inchers


















everyone peepin the map









ridin


















gotta make our presence known


















this was a pic i took trying to catch that dude in the air on that rockjump on the fire road, but instead i caught the back of him and this other guy









then we were chillin at the top of this hill and met a guy with a blur, so i took a picture of his bike and mine to compare the older to the new









new









my superlight









then this guy got a flat









people comin down the hill


















this cool 74-80 mgb convertible in the parking lot









[thread jack] and heres my old 73 mgbgt 








[/thread jack]

chopper preparin for takeoff









nice forest shot









this is what time we headed home
and here is what my front tires look like after only 10k miles on em due to me lowering my car with no camber kit and not getting an alignment and then railling turns on mt st helena

inside is bald  









anyways great times, cant wait for the next event!


----------



## Melt (May 24, 2004)

madhatter07 said:


> yeah for hondas! im driving a 94 civic with a 95 acura integra engine (b18B1) with an 8Lb flywheel and exedy clutch and the trans is from a 2000 civic Si, its fast as hell but it sucks to rev at 4600 rpm at 70 MPH, i might have to get me one of those SiR stickers too hehe, you know cause its the cool thing to do


sweet ... come check out clubcivic.com sometime. Im on there and still post, used to have a 91 civic 4 door with a sohc zc swap, short ram intake, high flow cat, exhaust, some other stuff. Kind of miss it since my accords an auto but i got a really good deal on it from friends of the family and the civic was nearing 200k miles on the chassis so i sold it.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

*May By the Bay! Ride report and Pics!*

BIG thanks to Fast Eddy for organizing MBTB 6! What a great weekend!

May by the Bay started with Rockville (see wg's post) on Friday. Saturday was at Annadel. There was a great turnout - I think at least 25-30 people. Can't remember everyone's name, sorry!

In the middle is Jmac17 aka "my god that guy is fast"








Francois !








Foreground: John, Fred Da trog in Hawaiian
Between them is jrm in grey, Pimpbot hydrating, and to the right is the back of JoeSteel and Sabine









We started up Richardson and then Two Quarry. The group divided into 3 rides A, B, and C (although B and C evidently turned into 1 group). The A group went about 30 miles and went down Lawndale, up Schultz, across Ridge, to Marsh, to South Burma, to North Burma, to Steve's connector, to the Dam, down Canyon (?!) and some went up Spring Creek while others went up Rough Go for extra credit. Then, all converged on top of rough go and down to Orchard, around orchard loop and finally down cobblestone for a great ride!
The other groups did more or less the same ride but I think they didn't do Lawndale/Schultz.

Al, Finch Platt, Francois, Sabine, ?name, and a radioactive Jmac17








?name, Finch and Joe Steel








Here comes JoeSteel!








This was a popular jersey on saturday








Fred da Trog 








Blurry Finch (trying to take out the photographer)








Francis wishes Finch wouldn't drag that rear tire so much









Afterwards, we headed up to Boggs for camping and more fun. 
TimL, Jilm, JRM amd Francis enjoy some foam by the fire









THANKS to Uncle MTB for his most gracious hospitality despite being on injured reserve list!









Sunday was a beautiful day. 2 groups again set out. 
George da Trog








JFR hitting a jump








Tim,Joseph Da Trog, Melt, and Aosty








"this trail would rock in the other direction"








There were two groups again. Group A was going to do a monster ride but had a little navigation difficulty. 
Fearless leader Moschika (stuck with the daunting job of trying to make sense of confusing maps!)








Which way do we go? Aosty meanwhile attempts to catch some bugs (there were plenty too)








After some revamping of the original plan a great ride was had. 








It went for about 10-12 miles, then looped to campsite for lunch
Some folks didn't have enough beer and went out for a second ride in the afternoon. Not sure of the mileage but it felt like 1000 miles by the end of the final climb out. 
Francis, Jilm, Melt, Aosty, JFR, Joseph Da Trog.








Finch ran off and got snakey









Group B knew where they were going and had a great mid-morning ride.

There was a raffle and beer 
Tim l says "I got a Tshirt!"








Melt says "My knees will be warm!"









Boggs/Cobb mountain is a gorgeous place and has some fun trails!
These little beauties were everywhere








What a beautiful place!









Thanks to everyone for making it a great weekend! Wish I could have stayed through Monday. Nice to meet new folks and as always it's fun to ride with old friends.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

more pictures at this link


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

george_da_trog said:


> This is quite disturbing, the whole low rise bike short and thong trend needs to go away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought i smelled something funny on that trail

Nice pictures George


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

*MBTB 6 Pics thread, Pt. II*

Dammit, Melt. You clogged up the first thread with pictures of your fookin' _car clock and speedometer???_ Dork.

So. What a great weekend. Many thanks to Tim for graciously hosting the event at Boggs Demo Forest, and to St. Helena's Brewery for donating a keg of foa- err, IPA, and to Francois, for making it all possible.

These 5 pics from Annadel.

1) Billy Zoom, coming up.

2) Can't remember this fellow's name. JRM watches to see how it's done.

3) Unshakable Fast Ed on a hillside.

4) Goin' swimmin'.

5) Scott bails after trying to ride the rail for the umpteenth time.

Good times, good times.

fp


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

*Pt. II, Pt., II.*

1) Francois and Tim in a tight turn at Boggs. This was a little startling for some, as you come down a trail at full-tilt, and run smack-dab into this tight left-hander. Some people didn't make it, no matter how much they skidded. Not naming names, here. Melt.

2) Impy and a sweet section of ST. Man, there were some great trails there. When we could find 'em. 

3) This fellow won the Crash of the Day award. Launch! _SPLAT!!_

4) John (JFR) and Melt, laboring past the John's Trail sign.

5) Pfunk and Tim's dotter Mary do the Chick Sumo!!! Rrrrrrrrowwwwwrrrrr!

fp


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

*Annnnnd...*

...summore.

1) Impy, after a niiiice, looong DH. Oh, crap. We have to pedal back up...

2) Whossis?

3) Joe Da Trog.

4) Nick and his Pop at the awards ceremony.

5) Jilm, Pusherman. JFR in the background.

fp


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

*Disregard this post.*

Oops. I'll have to post the rest later.

fp


----------



## Melt (May 24, 2004)

sorry about that, its just my picture taking style. You didnt needa start a new thread though


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*That's me*



Finch Platte said:


> 2) Can't remember this fellow's name. JRM watches to see how it's done.
> 
> fp


 That's me about 1/10 of a second before my back wheel broke loose and almost sent you down the hill. Sorry about that.

Yeah, good times, once I got out of the morning purge stage.

I got a few of my own, but nothing good from the trail.

Here is a couple of folks who's names escape me, and Fast Eddy and Impy. They like beers. I think Impy is considering trading in Aosty for somebody who can put on an event.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

That there is sabine (tickle me elmo shirt!)and wg next to eddy.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

*Yes, I did.*



Melt said:


> You didnt needa start a new thread though


Your pics of "everything I saw on the way to and fro" took too long to load.

No worries. Like I've never done it.

fp


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Thanks for posting*

Looks like a great time. I hope to join you all next year.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

*The last time I looked...*



Impy said:


> That there is sabine (tickle me elmo shirt!)and wg next to eddy.


...wg didn't wear a hearing-aid.

That's me, next to sabine. 

fp


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

*How did you do that???*

I only saw that you had the camera out on two occasions. Must be a stealth cam. 

Good times, good pics!

Gary


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Ha..Ha..Ha*

You beat george to it. That was fun but now im paying for it. i wunder if American Classic will warrenty my BB?


----------



## bigboulder (Jan 27, 2004)

*Looks like fun...*

Damn....I sould have just shown up with the l'il one...If I would have contacted Uncle a day earlier. I did not not realize until too late that Mary might be there available to baby sit. I hate missing a local gathering! Oh well I'll be seeing ya'll at Dville..

This is what I did yesterday.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=27289


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*sorry I missed annadel*

Missed seeing pimpbot and sabine (and well, lots of other folks too)! Really wanted to make it, but just couldn't do it. We drove up to boggs late fri. night and I just could NOT sleep! I got about a half hour of sleep I think. Sorry to miss it though.

looks like it was a great ride!



Impy said:


> That there is sabine (tickle me elmo shirt!)and wg next to eddy.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Finch Platte said:


> ...wg didn't wear a hearing-aid.
> 
> That's me, next to sabine.
> 
> fp


Well, I'll be darned. That IS you.


----------



## HUGH (Jan 7, 2004)

Man looks like you guys had a great time!! 

HUGH


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

All MBTB threads now merged into this thread... 

Hybrid mode is acting funny though.

francois


----------



## moschika (Jan 12, 2004)

Impy said:


> more pictures at this link


 hey impy,

this didn't go anywhere.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

moschika said:


> hey impy,
> 
> this didn't go anywhere.


due to merging magic my post is now attached to this one, #9.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

*MBTB 2004 Day One - The Rockville Anti-Gathering (Dry Goat Frolicking)*

So, 3 of us showed up. Two Trogs and me. A SS, a 3x1 and my double-squishy.
The trails were in great shape due to a Thursday rain.

George_da_trog










Joseph_da_trog picks a line










Duuudde










Joe heads down.










Followed by yours truly










A prime portion of Rockville is closed for goat frolicking. (Manzanita side)










George chasing the goats..










Whutta crowd! Hey, we had fun. That's what counts anyway.










Werner


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

*MBTB 2004 Day Two - Annadel, This is more like it.*

Show up in sunny Santa Rosa and find a parking lot full of bikes and their assorted owners.
The ride was broken into A,B,C ride. That sorta blended later in the day. I started A, had my lungs handed to me and went with the B group led by Fast Eddy. (My excuse, if I need one: My wife kept out late and got me drunk that night after Rockville. Dinner was Nachos and many fermented grain beverages. Not proper preride conditioning)

JRM crests a rise.










Billy Zoom came up from So Cal to visit family but decided to spend some time with some internet weirdos. Good riding with ya. Not sure why a bee decided to cut into your picture.










Think he's having a good time?










Taking a break I found this wounded soldier screwed to a branch.










Maybe that soldier was the mojo for the tree bike stand.










As we were waiting for a resolution of a mechanical, this wascal decided to cruise by. He was not in any hurry.










The mechanical. Can you find what's wrong?










Too bad the weather and trails were awful



















Marilyn (I think) and Fast Eddy. Her grin says a lot. She stuck with us even after demonsrtating a custom tree hug braking technique. (Hope you're doing all right)










Some gathering organizer.










Fast Eddy working the rail at the damn.



















Coming soon, MTBR pink Flamingo antennas (not)










Cooling his tootsies. This little guy was hot footing it across the parking lot and FP dropped a piece of cool water melon in front of him. I didn't think caterpillars could jump.










Additional fashion statements










'Nuf Said










The MTBR Ultralord delivers a sermon at Lepe's to the followers of MTBR










After which we were powered by sticker #1.










Thanks again to Fast Eddy for organizing this. Good meeting and riding with everyone!










Werner


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

May by the bay. I made it! I came into it expecting to recognize one person... Fast Eddy. Surprise, surprise, there were a couple other internet stalkers that I recognized.

Fast Eddy - 24 hour Team Mtbr organizer and May by the Bay crusader. He's got a job now so he's not the fitness god of a few months ago. A hell of a nice guy though and his son Nick has a great attitude like dad. Thanks for leading the B, C rides. That's a sign of a great organizer... ensure Everyone has a good time

UncleMTB - Uncle Tim was recovering from surgery but he was there at camp with daughter Mary. They made sure the campsite was golden despite the keg that needed a flux capacitor to operate.

Da Trogs - Fred, Joseph and George. The heart of the happiest cycling group in America. Fred was sporting his brand new F80x prize and singlespeed. He is now blazing fast!! Joseph and George are the inventors of bike Sumo and are the life of the party.

Aosty and Impy - Long distance lovebirds. Aosty is an old singlespeeding friend so we pummeled each other until I tasted blood in my lungs. Impy is a sweetheart and a hammerhead and will be the reason Aosty will dump Socal for Norcal.

Sabine - Nice to c-ya Element driving Velo bela queen and fellow Steelman Singlespeed Sistahhhhhh.

Tim L - TimL is my alter-ego. We both ride singlespeeds, own turners and often roadbike. We have toddlers up the ying-yang. Our riding style and pace is almost identical. Thanks for the breakfast burrito and let's ride this summer!

Alex - Alex is my cousin's best friend or my best friend's cousin. We were chattin and I didn't even recongize him til later on. Alex is a new rider but now sick with a Ventana SS - FS and Sycip road bike.

Finch, Jilm and Johnny Freeride - The legendary stooges were there and we got to hang out. These boys can ride and ride we did. Jilm is one funny dude. Freeride is a heck of a nice guy and Finch farts like a mutha. Finch can ride and when he switched to a Singlespeed on Day 2, he was downright scary.

Moschika - Eric is one of my favorite peoples but I don't see him often enough since he never rides outside his zip code. He lives by Annadel and is blessed.

Pimbot, great to see you. You too Werner. I'll take you up on that Rockvile tour. Pfunk and Scott good seeing you. Sam, good to meet you.

JRM - Jrm, I've seen for years and now we really got to hang out. One heck of a nice guy with mtbr blood running in his veins.

Stoom and Jeff (Airborne SS). You guys are too fast. You should have been there at Boggs.

Scott and Mary Ann. I remember you guys! Nice bumper stickers.

BillyZoom. Good talking to you. Tell those Socal SSers to quit hiding and show up next time.

Melt - Nice climb on the wall. You should lower your car one more inch. Thanks for the escort into Napa and thanks for cornering session on the highway!

And finally, my good friend joe steel. Good riding with you and we missed you at Boggs.

So there. Great rides! Boggs is better than Soquel and Annadel is one of the best and most diverse trails to have in your backyard. So as far as gatherings go, this is a classic. It's not just about the ride. It's about the people. See you all in Downieville.

francois


----------



## JustScott (Feb 17, 2004)

*Thanks for the fun! (link to pics)*

Thanks for a great time everyone. Mairin had a great time and was really glad she came along to her first MTBR gathering. She also greatly enjoyed all the various spellings of her name in other people's posts - it's pronounced MAIR-in (like the place mtbing was born but with the emphasis on the first syllable instead of the last, and with an extra "i" thrown in for good measure). I was also glad after a hiatus of many years to be back at a gathering (the last time I rode at Annadel was at MBTB number 2).

You all were a really fun and entertaining group of people and it was a pleasure to spend a few days riding with all of you. Special thanks to Fast Eddy for organizing, and to UncleMTB for hosting at Boggs- and thanks to all the ride leaders at Annadel. And thanks also to all you single-speeders for making me feel like a loser every time I had to downshift to finish a climb 

I only took a few pics (too much fun riding to stop and take the camera out!), but if you'd like to check them out, I threw them up on my website since I'm too lazy to paste in the URLs for each photo... so here's the link:

http://www.climbernet.com/galleries/mtnbiking/mbtb2004/

Thanks again!

Scott


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

*New pic adds- 6-02*

1) Francois, goin' down.

2) Impy, getting ready to salute as a tribute to Memorial Day.

3) Kyle and Pop (Kyle?? I could have sworn your name was Nick!?) Ed, thanks for all your efforts to make this Gathering lots of fun. Much appreciated- you are da MAN! (I have a full-sized version of this pic if you want it.)

4) Moschika, in out of the sun.

5) jrm- glad you felt well enough to come up and ride. Good to see you again.

Man, my back still aches from that damn SS, see-sawing that bar back and forth.

fp


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*I'll have some B ride photos tonight*

we were a small but mighty group. I had such and awsome time. We have some pics, but I'm still working on them.

BIG THANKS to Tim. He really went out of his way to make people comfortable. Even a shower shuttle after Sunday's ride!

Here's a teaser from Sunday's B ride at Boggs.

pfunk climbs


----------



## timl (Dec 23, 2003)

*That was fun*

Great seeing lots of familiar faces and meeting some new folks:
Thanks Eddy-email me your ride availability so we can actually ride together for a while & Uncle Tim-get well and get back on the bike, oh and Boggs ROCKS! & Mary
Thanks Francis, Finch, Al, Jeff and Mike for making sure I couldn't catch my breath
Moshika, JRM (thanks for the steak) and Erich
Johnny and Jim- no D-ville gathering for me, so maybe Tahoe again if Steve's planning another party up there
George and Joseph- it wasn't till I made it home that I figured out what all the talk was about the Cannel Plunge. Sweet ride you guys are setting up, bummer I'm working
Mark, Impy, Sabine, Scott & Mairin, Melt (this guy gets the my award for funniest moment: riding up to the stopped group pedaling with one leg, closer inspection revealed the other crank arm sticking out of his camelbak. Followed by a story about how this was nothing...one time while riding along all of his chain-ring bolts fell out, yikes!) and anyone else who I am forgetting.
MTBR: great community of fun people. See you on the trails soon
Tim


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*thanks and Sunday pics here*

What a great weekend! I've been super busy with a new job, and really needed to get away. Came home happy and relaxed. What more can you ask for!

Scott and I would both like to thank Fast Eddy and Uncle mtb for organizing the whole deal. Tim, your hospitality was incredibly generous, and more than we expected. Let us know if we can ever return the favor. Good luck with everything.

Ed, awsome riding with you as always. Thanks for your patience. Nick kicks Ass! Tell him I said so. 

The camping crowd was fairly small, but we had a great time. We enjoyed hanging out with all of you. Mary, you owe me a tie breaker!

Finch, next time I will ride with you if you can put up with my snail pace. Mostly cause I'm vain and I want you take take my picture looking super cool on my bike. No scowling though!

Man, I'm tired of typing! Francis, JFR, Jilm, jrm, moshika, impy, aosty, da trogs&#8230; good times! I'm forgetting people, but alas, it's getting late so here are the pics 

Scott, fast eddy, his son Nick and myself made up the B group for Sunday and Monday. On Sunday we rode the same loop as the A group rode in the afternoon, but at a slower pace.

Scott found these red flowers, and took a couple of shots. There were number of wildflowers scattered about boggs. This is the same flower in the previous shot of me climbing
<img src=https://www.pfunkdesign.com/mbtb6/3921_sun_redflower.jpg>

back at camp, there's something wrong with the keg! The other side of george-da-trogs shot of fp flipping the bird at the foam.And another shot of peeps after the 2nd A ride
<img src=https://www.pfunkdesign.com/mbtb6/3924_sun_fufoam.jpg>

<img src=https://www.pfunkdesign.com/mbtb6/3926_sun_tentpeeps.jpg>

chick soooooooomo! another shot of me and Mary duking it out in the sumo ring
<img src=https://www.pfunkdesign.com/mbtb6/3929_chicksooooomo.jpg>

around the campfire sunday night. Shhhhh joe-da-trog is sleeping. This is just before eduardo rrrrrrrrrapido used his head as a coaster
<img src=https://www.pfunkdesign.com/mbtb6/3932_sun_campfire.jpg>


----------



## Melt (May 24, 2004)

aye francois ... that cornering session is bout to cost me a grip.  Went to the tire place and 2 new tires are gonna be $114 and an alignment so i dont keep getting camber wear (inside of tires going bald) is gonna be another $55. 

Dont feel bad though, i think me figuring out that if i floor it on left turns my weak automatic will spin em probably didnt help the life of my tires either.

Im glad my crank mishap was entertaining for you guys ... the whole time up the hill im thinking "damn these guys are all gonna be pissed that they have to wait hella long for me!"


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*Monday pics*

Monday Scott, Ed, Nick and myself set off again. We rode the creek trail, which is a must according to Tim, and to be honest, I can't remember the other trails we rode! They were fun, how's that?

The A group departing for Mondays ride. Joseph & george, jilm, jfr & fp
<image src=https://www.pfunkdesign.com/mbtb6/3933_mon_Agroup.jpg>

these babies litterally lined the forest floor. Where you didn't see a flower, you saw a plant that hadn't bloomed yet
<image src=https://www.pfunkdesign.com/mbtb6/3935_purpleiris.jpg>

the stuff of dreams. The creek trail was a blast.
<image src=https://www.pfunkdesign.com/mbtb6/3937_mon_Idreamoftrails.jpg>

the boggs b group fast eddy, nick, scott and pfunk
<image src=https://www.pfunkdesign.com/mbtb6/3938-39_mon_group.jpg>

eduardo rrrrrrrrrrrapido (ask francis)
<image src=https://www.pfunkdesign.com/mbtb6/3940_mon_eduardorapido.jpg>

nick
<image src=https://www.pfunkdesign.com/mbtb6/3941_mon_nick.jpg>

pfunk (no trail pic of scott, as he was the photographer. thanks honey)
<image src=https://www.pfunkdesign.com/mbtb6/3942_mon_pfunk.jpg>

and one last picture of me with a view. Can't remember the name of this trail, but it was the trail that decended to the headquarters, before taking gail's trail back to camp.
<image src=https://www.pfunkdesign.com/mbtb6/3943_mon_view.jpg>

That's all for now. Thanks again to everyone. We had a blast.

oh, hey pimpbot. Sorry I missed you. Let me know when you ride annadel next


----------



## UncleMTB (Jan 13, 2004)

*MBTB view from camp...*

...While the Glomar and I may have been on lite duty, we did not let this get in the way of co-hosting a Gathering which I looked forward to for some time.

When Fast Eddy laid out the plan for MayByTheBay several months ago and included Boggs I was stoked that I would get to share my home ride with a large group of Passionites.
With two days and two nights it would give the group a chance to really get to know the forest that I call home.

About a month ago things changed... after a ride at Annadell it became clear that I would not be able to ride during the Gathering.
After the initial disappointment I remembered Steve(BigBoulder) leaning on his crutches beer in hand flagging us into the mobile refreshment stand midway thru' our Tahoe epic.
He clearly demonstrated the spirit I have seen time and again during the last two and half years that I have been among the Passionites of MTBR!

Seeing that I didn't get to ride...It only seemed fair that I could take pleasure in marking up some bogus maps and dispensing beer from a defective keg.
Between making comments about tar and feathering the map maker and showering the camp with beer, everyone seemed to be smiling thru the adversity.

Mary also enjoyed the Gathering, seeing people she had met last year at Downieville, Tahoe and a few who had come up to our place in the past. 
She is looking forward to seeing everyone again.
I think she may have gotten hooked on that "Sumo" thing...

I want to thank Ed for putting Boggs "on the map" so to speak.

I also want to thank all of you for spending the weekend with us...I would not have wanted to be anywhere else.
Seeing all of the posts would have killed me if I hadn't had a chance to join in...for some beer at least.

Also thanks to Francis for sharing this Gathering with us...It looked like he enjoyed riding "The Other" Demo forest.

I intend to show my appreciation for the light set that I received by attending more night rides.
These lights should make spotting rattlesnakes and mountain lions easier then on my last two night rides.

BTW: I took my first post injury ride today...It was sweet! Next up is the Cannell Plunge...

Tim(back in the saddle)

Fine print.

For those who were not completely satisfied or need a rain check, a weekend of equal or greater value can be obtained by simply returning the unused portion of the Gathering in question to:

Boggs Demonstration forest

Hwy 175 Cobb, Ca.

95426.


----------



## OldSchool (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey Tim,

What did you do that required some surgury? I hope things are all healing well.
Cheers,
Tim


----------



## UncleMTB (Jan 13, 2004)

It was a Hernia...It's healing well, just missed a month of riding.

If I can swing it, I hope to head up to AugustByTheSound...It will be a last minute deal if it flies.
I'll check in with you when I know for sure.
Tim


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*we stole your mayonaise*

we forgot to take your mayo out of our cooler


----------



## UncleMTB (Jan 13, 2004)

Use it in good health...if it hasn't turned.

I have been finding various things in the cooler and the trailer...

Those darned Gummie bears are everywhere...

Tim


----------



## DanT (Feb 14, 2004)

*[then we were chillin at the top of this hill and met a guy with a blur]*

Hey, that was me! 
Riding at Boggs that day was sweet.
We rode Oat Hill Mine Rd. the next day; it was nice too but $#@%& hot...
Nice to meet you guys! 'till next time...

-DanT


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

Hi MBTB people, I'm from Australia. The MBTB #6 looks like fun, hopefully oneday I'll be able to join the MBTB annual ride  

cheers


----------



## george_da_trog (Jul 1, 2003)

wannabeRacer said:


> Hi MBTB people, I'm from Australia. The MBTB #6 looks like fun, hopefully oneday I'll be able to join the MBTB annual ride
> 
> cheers


Or, you could hold a gathering in Australia and see who shows up.

george


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

Any of you Aussie's wanna do this  

cheers


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

wannabeRacer said:


> Any of you Aussie's wanna do this
> 
> cheers


It'd be tops to get a gathering happening here in Australia. it could be done for sure.. need to be held in a central spot say NSW/ACT or what not.

I made a promise to myself I would make it AZSF next year if I could, and Thors Hammer looks like a good one too to get too....


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

Awwww fock me.

Seriously jealous.
Could not make it due to having much more fun things to do, like this:

Next year.


----------



## bluronthetrails (Apr 25, 2004)

*whats this sticky thread stuff??*

I hate sounding so damn ignorant but just what the heck is this sticky thread stuff????


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

Pete said:


> Awwww fock me.
> 
> Seriously jealous.
> Could not make it due to having much more fun things to do, like this:
> ...


What?!? NO Helmet-Cam footage of the demo. work???


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*Building your own house, or what?*

You can pay people to do that stuff for you. Take a look in front of the local home depot or the equipment rental place.


----------



## Biking Viking (Jan 12, 2004)

Pete said:


> Awwww fock me.
> 
> Seriously jealous.
> Could not make it due to having much more fun things to do, like this:
> ...


Wow - THAT's what I call a house warming party!


----------

